# exos thermoformable waterproof braces--application coding



## twosmek (Jan 5, 2012)

I am wondering if anyone else is using they type of casting/bracing materials. I would like to know if you are coding the application code along with these. 

Mostly I believe we only use them in place of a fiberglass short arm cast. 

You are still required to mold it to the patient as you would for a fiberglass cast so would you code the 29075 /29085 for the application of the short arm cast/gauntlet. or would you use 29125 for short arm splint.

This of course is only for the application not the supplies. 

We are just starting to use this materials so I am interested if anyone else is and how you bill it out. 

Thanks


----------



## bergetms (Feb 11, 2016)

*Exos Casting*

Have you received any feedback on this?  Our Ortho Doc just recently started using this product.  Have you had any luck billing for cast application with this?

Thank you for your help!


----------

